# People of Hong Kong want a right to keep and bear arms.



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

Protesters in Hong Kong take to the streets carrying the American flag, singing the American National Anthem and want the right to defend themselves.


----------



## August West (Aug 13, 2019)

If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.


ok using your argument if it was written for the purpose of hunting it would have said that.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.



Well hell... Might as well just shut this thread down... The great and powerful August West has spoke... Everyone knows he is as sharp as a bowling ball and would never post bullshit...


----------



## gipper (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.


It is well known what the 2A was about. 


The *Second Amendment* was meant to help the people protect themselves from a tyrannical government. Just like the revolutionaries who fought against the King of England, they wanted to maintain their right to "bear arms" in case the new government began to take away their rights.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 13, 2019)

There will be a lot of guns in Hong Kong ... but the people won't be bearing them.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.



There should be an IQ test requirement before joining this forum.
That would keep a lot of the abject stupidity from the likes of August from wasting everyone's time and taking up otherwise good forum space.


----------



## Markle (Aug 13, 2019)

What the heck does our Constitution have to do with protecting the citizens from their own government?  Communist China?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> There will be a lot of guns in Hong Kong ... but the people won't be bearing them.



If there was ever a good reason for the US government to covertly arm a population (like the F&F operation of Obama) it would be HK.
This would be in the US's best interests to do so.

China IS going to send in the Chinese army sooner or later.   And the only blood in the streets will be of civilians seeking the dignity of freedom.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 13, 2019)

Markle said:


> What the heck does our Constitution have to do with protecting the citizens from their own government?  Communist China?




First they came for the capitalists, and I did not speak out—because I was not a capitalist.

Then they came for the conservatives, and I did not speak out— because I was not a conservative.

Then they came for the Christians, and I did not speak out—because I was not a Christian.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.

.
.
.What the heck does Open Borders have to do with our Constitution and the good of American citizens?   That's the question that should be asked imo.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> There will be a lot of guns in Hong Kong ... but the people won't be bearing them.


Interesting 
How did America do in Vietnam?
Russia in Afghanistan?
IF having a powerful military was the ends of all wars why are we still in Afghanistan? and Iraq?
A powerful military does well aginst another military of similar size but it doesn't do so well in the end game against a small force. It's hard for a large military force to fight against someone who uses Asymmetric warfare tactics.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

Markle said:


> What the heck does our Constitution have to do with protecting the citizens from their own government?  Communist China?


It must mean something to the people of Hong Kong.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 13, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > There will be a lot of guns in Hong Kong ... but the people won't be bearing them.
> ...



Hong Kong would be the worst place in the world to hold a guerilla war.  The Hong Kong Peninsula (New Territories) and Island (an entire area of 428 square miles) are some of the most densely populated places on this Earth.  PLA soldiers could cover the entire area standing hand in hand.

With literally no place to fall back or to regroup but the sea and surrounded by one of the World's largest armies and navies, it would make the Warsaw Ghetto look like an excellent strategic position.

Add to that, there are no covert stores of arms, no way to smuggle in arms, and no allies willing to go to war against China to support them.

I support the people of Hong Kong in fighting back against the loss of their freedoms, but they are well and truly buggered.


----------



## fncceo (Aug 13, 2019)

I was living in Hong Kong before and after the handover in 1997.  Many local people saw this coming and applied for citizenship in Canada, the US, and Australia.  As a foreigner in Hong Kong, I myself was offered a handsome sum of money to enter a Green Card marriage with a local.  

Admittedly, the day of reckoning came a lot later than expected, but its coming was inevitable.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.



It doesn’t state what the purpose is for, it states that the government shall not infringe on that right.


----------



## gipper (Aug 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


Think Stalingrad.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## MarathonMike (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.


Then tell us what the purpose of the 2nd amendment is. And why is the video bogus btw?


----------



## fncceo (Aug 13, 2019)

gipper said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The Battle of Stalingrad was a massive Soviet force fighting a massive German force.  The Russians had a fallback position across the Volga, which German armor couldn't cross.

The Hong Kong people have no tanks, no aircraft, no small arms, and no fall-back position.  The will be over run in a weekend.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...


let em take some commies wif em






It'll be a bloodbath the Chinese are hard core


----------



## fncceo (Aug 13, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



The majority of the population, while they might be concerned about the loss of liberties, will not fight back.  These are the largest protests in the 187-year history of the colony and the protesters still make up a very small percentage of the population.

They are not, historically, a militant people.

Historical side note:  When the British abandoned the colony after the Japanese invasion in 1941, the Hong Kong Chinese were brutally occupied.

There was no resistance during the entire four years of occupation.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

The point of this thread was to show the people of Hong Kong have more respect for America and it flag and anthem than some Americans do


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > fncceo said:
> ...




I dunno the Chinese have a brutal history


----------



## fncceo (Aug 13, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > Deplorable Yankee said:
> ...



The Southern and Northern Chinese are distinct people, with a different culture and language.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Hong Kong would be the worst place in the world to hold a guerilla war.  The Hong Kong Peninsula (New Territories) and Island (an entire area of 428 square miles) are some of the most densely populated places on this Earth.  PLA soldiers could cover the entire area standing hand in hand.
> 
> With literally no place to fall back or to regroup but the sea and surrounded by one of the World's largest armies and navies, it would make the Warsaw Ghetto look like an excellent strategic position.
> 
> ...



I think we should deport all the illegal immigrants in the US, and in their place offer a path to citizenship for all those in HK that oppose Communist China.  Especially the outspoken dissenters.   We'd have a vastly harder working, better educated, productive civilized group of immigrants.  What say you?


----------



## Rustic (Aug 13, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Protesters in Hong Kong take to the streets carrying the American flag, singing the American National Anthem and want the right to defend themselves.


 Damn right, not only does this country need to be better armed the world needs to be better armed....


----------



## whitehall (Aug 13, 2019)

Americans have been dumbed down so much by the federal liberal education system that they don't realize (or appreciate) the fact that the United States is the only country in the freaking world with a guaranteed list of freedoms in the Bill of Rights. If you forget it you might lose it.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 13, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Americans have been dumbed down so much by the federal liberal education system that they don't realize (or appreciate) the fact that the United States is the only country in the freaking world with a guaranteed list of freedoms in the Bill of Rights. If you forget it you might lose it.



Sooooooo many on the Left on their knees BEGGING for oppression.....it's disgusting


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> Hong Kong would be the worst place in the world to hold a guerilla war.  The Hong Kong Peninsula (New Territories) and Island (an entire area of 428 square miles) are some of the most densely populated places on this Earth.  PLA soldiers could cover the entire area standing hand in hand.
> 
> With literally no place to fall back or to regroup but the sea and surrounded by one of the World's largest armies and navies, it would make the Warsaw Ghetto look like an excellent strategic position.
> 
> ...



You do realize that as soon as possible, China is going to round up ALL those who demonstrated and execute them right?
What do they have to lose?

Die on your knees.....or die fighting for your liberty.........CHOOSE





Actually, the day is on the horizon when that same choice will probably need to be made right here in the US.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks Pismoe.....great minds think alike they say


----------



## pismoe (Aug 13, 2019)

GOOD thread , i'd like to see more like it .


----------



## pismoe (Aug 13, 2019)

coverage of this Current Affairs is pretty good on FOX .   Those that didn't see 'tianemin' oughta check this Current Affair out as it might get interesting .   Probably on other stations other than FOX .


----------



## deanrd (Aug 13, 2019)

Looks like Trump picked a side between China and Hong Kong. 

He’s on the side of China.


----------



## pismoe (Aug 13, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Looks like Trump picked a side between China and Hong Kong.
> 
> He’s on the side of China.


-


----------



## OldLady (Aug 13, 2019)

_President Trump on Tuesday said he's hopeful that clashes in Hong Kong between anti-government protesters and armed security forces end peacefully, offering a rare comment on the escalating tensions in the region.

"The Hong Kong thing is a very tough situation, very tough," Trump told reporters as he boarded Air Force One for a trip to Pennsylvania. "We’ll see what happens but I’m sure it’ll work out. I hope it works out for everybody including China, by the way. I hope it works out for everybody."

Asked about concerns that China may be gathering military equipment and threatening to crack down on demonstrators in the territory, Trump reiterated he is optimistic that all sides will reach a satisfactory conclusion.

"I hope it works out for liberty, I hope it works out for everybody, including China," he said. "I hope it works out peacefully. I hope nobody gets hurt I hope nobody gets killed."
Trump on Hong Kong protests: 'I hope it works out for everybody'_


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 13, 2019)

I love it! Those in Hong Kong living under oppression want freedom.

Lefties in America living under freedom want oppression.


----------



## Markle (Aug 13, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Looks like Trump picked a side between China and Hong Kong.
> 
> He’s on the side of China.



The Colony was transferred to China in 1997 with a "guarantee" to Great Britain, by China, that the Chinese would maintain the then existing political and economic systems for 50 years.  So it isn't taking the side of China against Hong Kong, it is taking China against China.  Bejing may use these demonstrations as an excuse to step in and take overwhelming control much sooner.

The demonstrations, ongoing for about 10 weeks now.  During that time about 700 demonstrators have been arrested whose whereabouts are unknown.  They could be transported to the prisons on mainland China.

Many of the illegal aliens crossing our border are Chinese and are coming from Hong Kong.

Yes, we should back the citizens of Hong Kong but our options are very, very limited.


----------



## Markle (Aug 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> _President Trump on Tuesday said he's hopeful that clashes in Hong Kong between anti-government protesters and armed security forces end peacefully, offering a rare comment on the escalating tensions in the region.
> 
> "The Hong Kong thing is a very tough situation, very tough," Trump told reporters as he boarded Air Force One for a trip to Pennsylvania. "We’ll see what happens but I’m sure it’ll work out. I hope it works out for everybody including China, by the way. I hope it works out for everybody."
> 
> ...


----------



## OldLady (Aug 13, 2019)

Markle said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Trump picked a side between China and Hong Kong.
> ...


_They could be transported to the prisons on mainland China._
They're not supposed to.  That is what these protests have been about--China is not allowed to extradict them to mainland China!   According to the Chief Executive, Lam, that bill is "dead."


----------



## August West (Aug 13, 2019)

gipper said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.
> ...


One problem: The 2nd amendment says no such thing and the Nation`s Real Assholes are pulling your chain with that BS. They wanted us to have guns so no govt. would be able to take our guns away? You`re nuts but you`re funny.


----------



## deanrd (Aug 13, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> I love it! Those in Hong Kong living under oppression want freedom.
> 
> Lefties in America living under freedom want oppression.


  Trump is on the side of China.


----------



## Markle (Aug 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Whew, I'm sure that puts the minds of the friends and families of those 700+ prisoners at ease!  

The citizens of China have no clue what is happening in Hong Kong and the families of those prisoners have no clue either.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.


you dont think it was written with that in mind?..


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Aug 13, 2019)

For people who completely cannot understand the 2nd Amendment......

https://www.history.com/topics/united-states-constitution/2nd-amendment


----------



## OldLady (Aug 13, 2019)

Markle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Markle, I've been hunting through coverage to see what anyone knows about those protesters who have been arrested.  You got a link I haven't seen?
I know about the booksellers who mysteriously "disappeared," but nothing on this.  I don't think in the midst of this protest with the whole world watching that China would do anything quite so cheeky as kidnap 700 young protesters illegally.  But like I said, share if you've got something.
Also, a couple hundred who were just arrested were released, although they are still being "investigated." May have been what happened to the 700 as well.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 13, 2019)

deanrd said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > I love it! Those in Hong Kong living under oppression want freedom.
> ...



Who said anything about Trump?  Is your TDS acting up?


----------



## pismoe (Aug 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------   from what I hear that extradition bill has been SHELVED probably for reintroduction at a later date in my OPINION .


----------



## Rustic (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 13, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Protesters in Hong Kong take to the streets carrying the American flag, singing the American National Anthem and want the right to defend themselves.



False flag. Slave-masters and labor-union bosses are moving to secede from mainland China. They have not indicated an intention to bear arms on behalf of China or in defense of Chinese human rights. They have absolutely no intention of allowing rank-and-file manufacturing industry workers to possess firearms.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 13, 2019)

Liberals hate this because they hate America!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 13, 2019)

Why won’t  China just let Hong Kong be sovereign?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Aug 13, 2019)

Are the people of Hong Kong demanding the Chinese government use non gender specific pronouns?

IS that what this is all about?


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 13, 2019)

ColonelAngus said:


> Why won’t China just let Hong Kong be sovereign?



IMO 2 reasons...

$


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants and *cowards*. It is its natural manure,


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

justinacolmena said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Protesters in Hong Kong take to the streets carrying the American flag, singing the American National Anthem and want the right to defend themselves.
> ...


The protest in Hong Kong is not a false flag and the protesters are wanting the right to arm themselves


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 13, 2019)

_"People of Hong Kong want a right to keep and bear arms."_

They already have that right – all individuals do.

The issue is that China is an authoritarian one party dictatorship that refuses to recognize individual rights.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _"People of Hong Kong want a right to keep and bear arms."_
> 
> They already have that right – all individuals do.
> 
> The issue is that China is an authoritarian one party dictatorship that refuses to recognize individual rights.


That is a lie
*Possession of Firearms*
The approach of the Firearms-Control Law is to prohibit any private possession of firearms in China except under extremely restricted conditions.  Compared with its predecessor, the range of groups and individuals permitted to possess guns is significantly narrowed.  The 1981 provision allowing citizens over eighteen years of age to possess two hunting rifles was abolished; instead, the new Law permits only hunters and herdsmen to possess hunting rifles in areas delineated by provincial governments, subject to approval, and such guns cannot be brought out of these hunting or pastoral areas.16] 
Firearms-Control Legislation and Policy: China | Law Library of Congress


----------



## August West (Aug 13, 2019)

If they had arms and decided to use them they would all be killed. China is a pretty big place with a whole lot of soldiers and weapons. Their Walmart militia would fare no better than ours would.


----------



## Markle (Aug 13, 2019)

OldLady said:


> Markle, I've been hunting through coverage to see what anyone knows about those protesters who have been arrested. You got a link I haven't seen?
> I know about the booksellers who mysteriously "disappeared," but nothing on this. I don't think in the midst of this protest with the whole world watching that China would do anything quite so cheeky as kidnap 700 young protesters illegally. But like I said, share if you've got something.
> Also, a couple hundred who were just arrested were released, although they are still being "investigated." May have been what happened to the 700 as well.



Strictly speculation on the part of many.  China is allowing more capitalism and freedom but they are firmly in command and will not lose that iron control.  They will not give the protesters what they want but they will control the situation.  Do you honestly believe that China would not take steps to see that those arrested, or a good percentage will NOT disappear?  If you do, you honestly need to inform yourself about China and their goals.


----------



## Markle (Aug 13, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...



Perhaps you could give credit where credit is due.


----------



## 22lcidw (Aug 13, 2019)

deanrd said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > I love it! Those in Hong Kong living under oppression want freedom.
> ...


Lets trade them Frisco and L.A. for Hong Kong.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 13, 2019)

China needs a wake up call.....


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> If they had arms and decided to use them they would all be killed. China is a pretty big place with a whole lot of soldiers and weapons. Their Walmart militia would fare no better than ours would.



August West please read and retain People of Hong Kong want a right to keep and bear arms.


----------



## JoeMoma (Aug 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> I was living in Hong Kong before and after the handover in 1997.  Many local people saw this coming and applied for citizenship in Canada, the US, and Australia.  As a foreigner in Hong Kong, I myself was offered a handsome sum of money to enter a Green Card marriage with a local.
> 
> Admittedly, the day of reckoning came a lot later than expected, but its coming was inevitable.


Did you take the offer?


----------



## fncceo (Aug 13, 2019)

JoeMoma said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> > I was living in Hong Kong before and after the handover in 1997.  Many local people saw this coming and applied for citizenship in Canada, the US, and Australia.  As a foreigner in Hong Kong, I myself was offered a handsome sum of money to enter a Green Card marriage with a local.
> ...



No, unfortunately.  Very few Jewish gals in Hong Kong.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 13, 2019)

fncceo said:


> There will be a lot of guns in Hong Kong ... but the people won't be bearing them.



They were so much better off under the English.


----------



## DOTR (Aug 13, 2019)

The people of Hong Kong appreciate what liberals can’t. Liberals here hate the flag and anthem for the reason the rest of the worlds freedom loving people admire it


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

Markle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Why? anyone who claims to be a patriot knows who authored those words.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 13, 2019)

August West said:


> If they had arms and decided to use them they would all be killed. China is a pretty big place with a whole lot of soldiers and weapons. Their Walmart militia would fare no better than ours would.


So you'll roll over for Trump?


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 14, 2019)

Ridgerunner said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Why won’t China just let Hong Kong be sovereign?
> ...



The Japanese & Koreans talk about "face" too, but it's not that complicated.

It's an effort to avoid the black eyes, bloody nose, broken jaw and missing teeth.

The medieval European weapon called a "mace" or "fasces" is a symbol of fascist and socialist power with a brutal effrontery to our "faces."

Face is important to the Finns as well: the Finnish word "kasvot" is always plural in a very specific _pluralis majestatis_ — the face is the "I" that becomes "we" for any human being.


----------



## Markle (Aug 14, 2019)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Respect.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 14, 2019)

August West said:


> If the 2nd amendment was written to defend against govt. tyranny it would say that. It doesn`t. The video is bogus btw.



Wut?


----------

